# goodreader ou?



## claudde (12 Mars 2012)

bonjour
j'ai acheté goodreader pour ipad, que je pensais être une solution efficace de gestion de fichiers/ dossiers, etc.
mais je suis très déçu par. et je lis ici et là que filebrowser  est très bien, apparemment c'est un peu ce que je cherchais bref, si quelqu'un utilises les 2, peux-t'il m'expliquer la différence. (peut-etre une mauvaise utilisation de goodreader? ou rien à voir). merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2012)

Je ne vois pas ce que tu reproches à Good reader. perso, je le trouve génial ce logiciel et au niveau de la gestion des fichiers et dossier, c'est le must.

Quelles fonctionnalités te manquent ?


----------



## claudde (12 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce que tu reproches à Good reader. perso, je le trouve génial ce logiciel et au niveau de la gestion des fichiers et dossier, c'est le must.
> 
> Quelles fonctionnalités te manquent ?



Ben ce que je recherche c'est explorer le continu de l'ipad. Comme filebrowser je crois. Ne comprends pas trop son fonctionnement... Sans doute


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2012)

Tu ne peux pas explorer le contenu de l'iPad. Chaque application explore son contenu dédier et peut exporter certain document dans d'autres applications pouvant les traités.

Cela ne fonctionne pas comme un ordinateur de bureau. Quoi que les ordis de bureau se rapprochent de cette philosophie d plus en plus 

Si tu veux pouvoir faire ce genre de chose, il faut obligatoirement Jaillebreaker ton iPad et trouver un logiciel permettant de lire chaque dossier dédier aux applications. Là, je ne suis pas compétent.


----------



## claudde (13 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas explorer le contenu de l'iPad. Chaque application explore son contenu dédier et peut exporter certain document dans d'autres applications pouvant les traités.
> 
> Cela ne fonctionne pas comme un ordinateur de bureau. Quoi que les ordis de bureau se rapprochent de cette philosophie d plus en plus
> 
> Si tu veux pouvoir faire ce genre de chose, il faut obligatoirement Jaillebreaker ton iPad et trouver un logiciel permettant de lire chaque dossier dédier aux applications. Là, je ne suis pas compétent.



merci pour le réponse. j'ai fouiné hier soir dedans (goodreader). bon, c'est pas mal oui. mais tout en anglais&#8230;
sinon jailbraker veux-dire? (oui, je suis pas geek)
merci


----------



## badboy71 (13 Mars 2012)

Voici une définition du Jailbreak. Une fois ton iPad Jailbreaker tu pourras installer iFile qui te permet d'explorer tous les fichiers et dossiers d'iOS


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2012)

claudde a dit:


> sinon jailbraker veux-dire? (oui, je suis pas geek)



Dans ce cas, oublis 

En gros, c'est un système qui permet de faire des choses non prévues par Apple. Au prix d'une manipulation servant à déplomber l'iPhone.

Ça apporte aussi beaucoup de contraintes. C'est réservé aux initiés en gros (néanmoins, tout le monde peut s'initier un jour ou l'autre)


----------

